# Tritronics Retriever Training



## swampturkey81 (Sep 25, 2008)

Any of you on here train your retriever with the tritronics retriever training book? If so, what kind of success did you have?


----------



## Ryan White (Mar 16, 2008)

I wore the spine out of my copy!!

As with any of the training books out there you must read between the lines.

Good Luck!


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

swampturkey81 said:


> Any of you on here train your retriever with the tritronics retriever training book? If so, what kind of success did you have?


I would definitely buy this book! But don't train exclusively with it.

Tri-Tronics Retriever Training is an excellent puppy book. It lays out a terrific "puppy head start" program using hot dog treats. It then goes on to describe collar conditioning. They use a different method than Mike Lardy. But I prefer this approach. 

They also have an excellent description about how to introduce and use platforms. It is best to also log onto the Dobbs' training page and download the multiple articles in their library on the use of platforms. These articles were written after the book and serve as companion pieces.

The book then goes on to discuss in great detail Force Fetching, using a table. They also have a terrific demo on how & when to introduce the the e-collar to the hold command. (this assumes that you had already CC the puppy). They have an old DVD that can be used in conjunction to the book. Plus you can get onto the Dobb's web site and download the FF program from their retriever library.

Now, a good FF program consists of 2 parts: hold, and fetch. I think that the "hold" part of this FF program is spot on. 

The initial Fetch stuff, is OK, but dated. However, I like how they transition from "Hold" to the "Fetch" command using the ear pinch. And they have a terrific demo on how to get the dog to fetch off the ground, which other programs somehow don't articulate. They also have a great segment on working with the e-collar to get a quick pick-up and release.

But I've seen better treatments of the Fetch part of the program on the Aycock/Farmer DVD.

Once the dog is off the table, The Tri-tronics book and DVD has a nice demo for moving into 3-in-a-row fetch, and initially forcing to the pile.

The rest of the book is OK. But you can find better discussions on double-T patterns and transitioning the dog to the field from other training books and DVDs.

I have to say that you should also purchase the Aycock/Farmer DVD on Retrieving Basics. They also take you through puppy hood and into transition training. And their Force Fetch and double T segments are wonderful. One thing Judy Aycock does is discuss and demo when to quit the session. 

Aycock/Farmer spend a lot of time with "sit to the whistle" on the double T. I really like the water forcing segment. And this 2-set DVD costs less than $40!!!

Evan Graham's Volumn 1 Smart Works is also a must. 

So good luck!


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the farmer/aycock dvd as good as it looks? Reason im asking is I have 2 labs at 2 different levels of training. My 2 yr old was trained my a trainer up to started level, and I am trying to take on the task of training him myself for handling. And I have a 1 yr old who I am trying to train myself completely and am struggling with his force fetch. I have the book "The 10 Minute Retriever" but my 1 yr old decided to chew the corner of the book to about half way through the pages. I have found that DVD's are a little bit easier for me to use because of the visual effects of them but i do like the books as well...What would be a good combination of the 2?


----------

